# STARING EVERYONE IN THE FACE



## clevadik (Nov 14, 2002)

I feel a bit of a fraud really, because I haven't suffered from IBS now for years but I feel that I must reach out and help women everywhere and shout out from the rooftops how happy I am that I found such a simple cure for my IBS.I shan't go into the agonising symptoms I suffered as everyone knows these, but in order to find a cure, I tried all the usual recommendations, i.e. diet, stress management etc. to no avail. So I did a little commonsense investigation of my own and came up with these points:-1. IBS is a condition mainly suffered by women.2. It is a relatively "modern" disease, i.e. within the last 30 years or so.3. It is suffered mainly by women of child- bearing age.I therefore realised that it must in someway be connected to female hormones. I then kept a diary of when my symptoms were at their worst and found out that this was during the middle of my menstrual cycle, i.e. at around ovulation.As I was 30 years old at the time and I had only been suffering from IBS for the previous year, I thought of any changes I had made to diet, washing powder etc. preceding this time.For most of my life, I had been using tampons during menstruation, but I thought it would be far healthier to change to the new highly sophisticated ultra-shaped super-absorbent technically-manufactured artificially-fibred panty pads that were now on the market. IT WAS THIS CHANGE THAT CAUSED MY IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROMEAs soon as I realised that it could be these new-fangled pads, I switched back to using tampons and within two months, my IBS had completely disappeared.It seems to me that it is only commonsense that these pads are designed to draw out so much moisture from a woman's body during menstruation that it is upsetting their internal workings in the process.There are some pads on the market which are made from natural fibres but these are few and far between and hard to find. I am tempted to try these but am a little nervous of changing my habits again in view of what happened before.I have tried telephoning and emailing doctors everwhere to tell them of my findings, but they either think I am "off my rocker", ignore me, or are frightened of upsetting the pad manufacturers. In fact, I have little faith in doctors now.It annoys me that all the facts seem to point to one of the likely causes of IBS and is staring everyone in the face but no-one seems to be looking at it.If you try my cure and have any success, I would really love you to let me know, as I feel this would encourage me to carry on and spread the message everywhere. BUT PLEASE REMEMBER TO TRY IT FOR AT LEAST TWO MONTHS BEFORE YOU GET A RESULT.Lots of love and GOOD LUCK!!!!Linda


----------

